# &     /
,       ?    ...

----------


## LOGR

**,        .        Ca/Ca    " " (  , ,  ) ,         .   (   )    .          .

----------

*LOGR*,     ...   , 5   ,    ...      , 14,2-14,4       .
  , 2    ,   5    ,  ,      .

----------


## LOGR

. .
    : https://www.google.com.ua/search?q=%...BE%D1%80%D0%B0
   ,     .    

> 14,2-14,4

     .  2000 \  13,8-14,5 .
  .

----------

